

Ask HN: RFI - Which Angels/VCs work in the National Security tech space? - JackStraw


======
strat
Some do it more formally than others. Paladin Capital has an explicit focus on
"homeland security issues and needs." Chart Venture Partners in New York does
that sort of deal, or did when I last worked with them.

On the less-formal side, Novak-Biddle Venture Partners in the DC area is also
quite friendly to what I call "dual use" deals, where there might be a
government play in addition to the commercial one. From a founder's
perspective, they're good folks, too.

~~~
JackStraw
Thank you, Strat. Much obliged.

------
aheilbut
In-Q-Tel <http://www.iqt.org/>

~~~
JackStraw
Thank you - good link. They focus more on the established, multi-million.
Similar to OnPoint. Any suggestions on Angels? Or lower threshold players? Any
private sector players?

